# looking for string and cable for a Jennings Uniforce 800R



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is there a label on the inside of the limb that states the string and cable/harness lengths?? If so, then you can have custom made strings very easily if you know the lengths. Also, there are alot of aftermarket string makers that might be able to look up your bow specs and make you a complete set. Check out the AT Outlet Mall forum for a ton of info on custom made strings. Good Luck!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I reallly like Proline give them a call 513.259.3738 and ask for miss Amanda she should be able to help you order a set, just knowing what kind of bow you have.


----------



## Shagnasty78 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I'll give miss Amanda a call tomorrow and look up AT outlet mall. I did get in touch with Blyth's in Griffith that might be able to help but they thought I would be better off getting a newer model with all the new technology. They seem to think all my old 15 to 20 year old bows are a bit outdated.


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

Shagnasty78 said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'll give miss Amanda a call tomorrow and look up AT outlet mall. I did get in touch with Blyth's in Griffith that might be able to help but they thought I would be better off getting a newer model with all the new technology. They seem to think all my old 15 to 20 year old bows are a bit outdated.


Oh yeah... Anybody have a spare $1000 laying around I can borrow?? Would love to have a new bow but WOW... they aint cheap!! I'm not shooting a 10 year old bow by choice thats for sure...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with older technology, I still have an uncle that consistently kills every year with a bow that is just as old doesn't have any problems with it either.


----------



## soundman2580 (Jan 13, 2011)

Shagnasty78 said:


> I have a old Jennings Uniforce 800R, just the bow and cable bar. I have been looking for a place to buy a cable and string to put it back into service with no luck. I live in NW Indiana, dose anyone know where I can find parts or have it setup
> thanks
> jab


I have a uniforce 800r that jennings factory in Gainesville set up for me about 13 years ago when it first came out. I broke the lower arm to it so its useless and bear doesnt keep parts that long. I would either like to buy your bow or sell you mine. Mine is tricked out with Zebra strings, peep sight and muff all done by the President of Bear/Jennings R&D in trade for some work I did for him. Your call.

my direct email is [email protected]


----------

